# 2006 585 Headset options



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

When I bought my 585, the included FSA headset was the only headset available for it.

What headsets are now compatible? Is the new LOOK system compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*IS standard...*

Any IS (Cane Crekk) standard headset with 41mm OD bearings will work, but not the new LOOK headfit. Cane Creek makes IS standard headsets.

http://www.canecreek.com/component-...ed-system&cat=1-1-8-threadlessCC&product=IS-8


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi

Would you also know if its possible to replace the headfit one with a std headset?
i cant see why not.
thanks


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

Thanks C-40.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*probably not...*

You would need to know the diameter of the upper bearing and you'd need a headset top section with the proper OD to match the head tube. I would aasume that the head tube is a little larger to allow for threading the head tube.

All I can provide is the IS standard bearing OD of 41mm and head tube OD of 46mm.


----------

